
Intel Has Tapped Samsung Foundries to Manufacture CPUs - rbanffy
https://wccftech.com/intel-has-tapped-samsung-foundries-to-manufacture-cpus/
======
ThrowawayR2
Ouch, bet that was a difficult conversation within Intel.

One has to wonder, though, how long it will take Samsung to begin producing
Intel processors at volume? Surely it can't be less than a year, meaning that
Intel's supply woes will persist at least that long.

